
Researchers create artificial jellyfish from silicone and a rat’s heart - DanielRibeiro
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/22/artificial-jellyfish-silicone/
======
tokenadult
Discussion of link from original source without blogspam currently on front
page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4278142>

